# Where do I find a stock type trailer to rent?



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm picking up my horse from the BLM on the 23rd but cant seem to find a stock type trailer to do it. It MUST be that kind and I cant find them anywhere.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Have you tried posting on kijiji.com in your area to see if someone is willing to let you borrow a trailer? Try contacting the local auction house to as they sometimes have trailers for their own use. They might be willing to rent their trailer._


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Call trailer dealers in your area and even equipment rentals. I know of at least one trailer dealer in my town that rents a stock trailer out.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I found a private one. Took forever but she's gonna trailer my horse back for me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

